# suggest gfx card for 1366x768



## avinandan012 (Dec 30, 2011)

need a gfx card for 1366x768


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 30, 2011)

Buy HD 6750 @ 6K, You'll be able to turn almost all features on all games at this resolution. HIS H675F1GD Radeon HD 6750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 31, 2011)

@OP whats your budget and which PSU u got?

while the 6750 is a capable card, Id suggest you spend a few hundred more and get the HD 6770. Its available for less than 7k I read on some other thread.
For a little more horse power and future proofness get the HD 6790.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @Rs.6800 
is a better buy.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

i also vote for 6770 but op needs to post what psu he has


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

avinandan012, mention your budget 1st and also the current config you're having. Then only we can suggest the optimum config as per your needs.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 31, 2011)

10K for gpu

i have CM extreme 600W PSU

advice if i need to change the PSU ?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any GPU will support that resolution, choice teh PSU based on your gaming need, also look at the power requirement as well


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

avinandan012 said:


> *i have CM extreme 600W PSU*
> 
> advice if i need to change the PSU ?



Answer is here in the first post: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 1, 2012)

@OP sell off your current PSU as ico has pointed out. Your PSU is an extreme series CM which are known for their bad quality and time-bomb qualities. Add the money you get from selling the PSU to your budget.
Then get this
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.2k
HIS HD 6790 @8.2k


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm searching for seasonic 850-AT ~ 6.2K


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think you requires that much of power. That Seasonic PSU can be used for a GTX 580 SLI with decent overclocking of all the components. Get a TX 650V2 or SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS PSU @ 5.4K.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> i'm searching for seasonic 850-AT ~ 6.2K



850w is going to be a bit too much power. Get SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W. It would be ideal for you.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh I thought OP had a combined budget of 10k.
Anyways OP for 10k the best GPU you can get is the MSi HD6850 Cyclone OC @ 9.5k or if you are willing to push a little then get the Zotac GTX 560(non Ti) @ 10.5k


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm getting 850W @6.2K darn cheap 

in future i might go with SLI

Can anybody tell me where i can find that PSU in hyderabad.

And are online purchase of such component a good idea?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

SeaSonic SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE Certified Power Supply

IF you can't find the PSu in your local stores get the PSU from the link mentioned above


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 2, 2012)

HD 5770 @ 5k, with discount might be 4.6-4.7k .. BRAND NEW Gigabyte 5770 HD 1GB (GV-R577UD-1GD) Graphic card 1 YEAR WARNTY [OEM] | eBay


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ that gfx card is really cheap but it has only 1 year warranty so it's better to get cards like HD6670 with 3 years warranty and when OCed it can perform better


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 3, 2012)

Let the OP decide whether he want best performing card / best warranty card with his money.

Just wanted to show performance difference between 6670 and 5770 : Radeon HD 6670 review


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2012)

i will go with performance


----------

